# First nice warm bike day



## Oldnut (Mar 13, 2014)

Went out to the barn the first nice warm day 






looked around went through the frames,fenders,wheels leftover from other projects and started a mini project.41 huffman frame-forks,2 oddball deep fenders & 2 odd wheels and a elgin carrier. Looked and went hmm why not.is this how rat rod bikes started?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2014)

I am _digging it_. 
For me a bicycle stores better and easier than a bunch of loose parts, too.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 13, 2014)

Great way to use old parts.One comeplete bike takes up less room then the parts laying around.


----------

